# Planning a trip to Grand Isle, LA



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a week off at the end of August, and I want to take my skiff down to Grand Isle, LA. I will probably hire a guide for one day. Does anyone have a recommendation on where to stay & and where to eat?
Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Capt. Daryl Carpenter 

www.reelscreamers.com

-call him up and he'll have suggestions on where to eat and stay


----------



## marshstalker (May 20, 2013)

for places to stay...there are tons, just book in advance. Lots of places to eat on the island. Starfish is a good place to start the day and bridge side marina has some good grub too.


----------

